# Text Datei einlesen? (C#)



## lukasulrich (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mittles StreamReader eine .txt Datei einlesen.
Wie das funktioniert weiß ich, nur soll die Schleife eben nur solange einlesen bis das Dokument zu Ende ist. Das habe ich bis jetzt immer mit "sr.ReadLine != null" gemacht, nur wenn ich lere Zeilen im Dokument habe, bricht er mir das Einlesen ab.
Welche Befehle soll ich verwenden?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten,
Lukas


----------



## Tobias K. (12. Mai 2005)

moin


Warum fragst du das nciht im C# Bereich?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## lukasulrich (13. Mai 2005)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> Warum fragst du das nciht im C# Bereich?!
> ...




Danke, habe bis jetzt das Forum nicht gefunden


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Mai 2005)

moin


http://www.tutorials.de/forum140


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

